

Pitfalls of the Headless HPC Environment - amckenzie
http://blog.rescale.com/pitfalls-of-the-headless-hpc-environment/

======
stonogo
This is not a pitfall of an environment; this is a pitfall of awful
programming. It's nice that the rescale folks have implemented a workaround,
but it shouldn't stop users from pressuring the vendors for better software.

